

Bruce Lee's Mission Statement - wyclif
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/03/my-definite-chief-aim.html

======
mladenkovacevic
Completely self-aware, beautiful, honest and bold. It would've been
interesting to hear his reflections on this mission statement after he was a
little older and had achieved all those things many times over.

